# email on samsung galaxy s3



## yamahayfz450 (Oct 7, 2007)

I recently got a samsung galaxy s3 and I tried to get my aol email but it keeps saying invalid email/password. Am I missing something? Thanks for any info


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you using the stock email app or the aol app?


----------



## yamahayfz450 (Oct 7, 2007)

I believe its the stock app, how do I get the aol app? Thanks


----------



## yamahayfz450 (Oct 7, 2007)

just tried the aol app and now it says "80304: the password and username you entered did not authenticate with your email provider. please try again"


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you log onto your email at aol.com?


----------



## yamahayfz450 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just tried aol.com and it says "alert we have detected unusual activity on your account and for your security are temporarily blocking access. to regain access to this account, please change your password"


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well that there would be why you can't log into the account.

I would contact aol for more help.


----------



## yamahayfz450 (Oct 7, 2007)

I can log in on a regular computer just not on my phone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't you get that error when logging on?

I would still contact aol.


----------



## swg1619 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 and had all the same problems, until, I downloaded the AOL Mail app in from the Play Store. Problem solved. Once you set up your account through the app you can then go back and add it to your email account in Settings. At least that was my experience..


----------

